# Spice suggestion for sour cream based sauce?



## Dirk101

I recently cooked a simple recipe with chicken in a sour cream and mushrooms sauce, seasoned with salt and pepper. I feel that it could use some spices the next time I would cook it, but am unsure what spices I could use. If anyone has any suggestions, they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andy M.

Whichever herbs and spices you like.


----------



## salt and pepper

horse radish


----------



## Cheryl J

Fresh garlic and thyme.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Fresh garlic and thyme.



Seconded! And some sautéed onion.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> Fresh garlic and thyme.



I'd go along with that. 

Tarragon and/or parsley would also be good.


----------



## CharlieD

It is such a personal thing, how can you suggest anything? I am with Andy on this one. A person should use spices that he/she likes. I for example like paprika; does everybody need to start using it? Of course not. The only way to know is by trail and error.


----------



## Cheryl J

Because the original poster asked for suggestions.


----------



## jennyema

CharlieD said:


> It is such a personal thing, how can you suggest anything? I am with Andy on this one. A person should use spices that he/she likes. I for example like paprika; does everybody need to start using it? Of course not. The only way to know is by trail and error.



I'm with Charlie and Andy.

Use something you think tastes good


----------



## GotGarlic

Come on, y'all! If you're just going to tell people to figure it out for themselves, what do we have this forum for? It's for helping others get ideas


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Come on, y'all! If you're just going to tell people to figure it out for themselves, what do we have this forum for? It's for helping others get ideas



Yes.  If I had asked for seasoning suggestions on my first post here and was told to figure it out on my own, I wouldn't have come back.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Come on, y'all! If you're just going to tell people to figure it out for themselves, what do we have this forum for? It's for helping others get ideas


 
+1
It's nice to have a starting point when you have no clue where to start. Regardless of personal tastes. At least you know some people like it that way.


----------



## Gravy Queen

I would be tempted to add a splash of Marsala or Madeira and maybe some chopped tarragon , not spices but these do work well in a creamy mushroom sauce .


----------



## merstar

Any combination of these:
Sauteed Garlic
Sauteed Onion
Chives, dried or fresh
Fines Herbes
Herbes de Provence
Smoked paprika


----------



## GotGarlic

Dirk101 said:


> I recently cooked a simple recipe with chicken in a sour cream and mushrooms sauce, seasoned with salt and pepper. I feel that it could use some spices the next time I would cook it, but am unsure what spices I could use. If anyone has any suggestions, they would be greatly appreciated.



Btw, welcome to DC, dirk! Head on over to the Introductions forum and tell us a little about yourself!


----------



## Dirk101

Thank you everyone for your replies. I actually decided to post on this forum because as I looked through it, I couldn't find a thread that had no replies. Having said that, I'm still somewhat surprised to see that the users on these forums really are that helpful.

Regarding your suggestions, fresh garlic and thyme seemed to really interest my taste buds, so I'll try that next time. I can't remember ever trying tarragon, but I'm curious to look into that as well.

As for the subject of not suggesting anything because I may not like it, I'm not sure if I follow the reasoning, but I can't say that I agree with you.

For one, it is true that I could experiment and see what works for me, but that would require time and resources I do not have, and seems somewhat impractical when there is a whole forum of experienced cooks whose suggestions you can easily gather, and then pick one or a few that sound the most appropriate for your own taste.

Secondly, I don't think that because I like the taste of thyme, I should use it with every dish I cook. Sticking to a few spices I like seems like it would condone monotony in my cooking, whereas listening to the opinions of others can lead me to finding new spices or combinations I didn't know about before.

Lastly, keep in mind that experience varies among cooks. I consider myself to be an amateur cook who merely enjoys cooking for himself and others, and I have much more experience and knowledge regarding sweets, cakes and baking than I do with cooking meals. There are occasions to learn and experiment by myself, and there are times to learn from the experience of others. Ignoring one or the other would simply make me a poorer cook.

Yes, I enjoy debating.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Which City in Europe are you in Dirk ?


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome, Dirk!  Please forgive me for not including that in my first response to you.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

A whole sprig of rosemary.  Put between 2 sheets of plastic wrap. Roll over it with a rolling pin to help release the oils.  Put it in the sauce.  Remove the sprig before serving.  

Thyme and garlic as already mention.  

One herb I like is savory.  Not quite oregano, not quite marjarom it has a nice rounded flavour.  

Herbs d' provence.  You can put these together or buy a ready made spice jar.  

A splash of white wine in the sauce or use if you deglaze the pan before making the sauce

Some grated parmesan to put across the top before serving

Some snipped parsley on top for color just before serving.


----------



## Oldvine

You can't go wrong with a little garlic added to chicken dishes or at least that's how it is at our house.


----------



## CharlieD

It was one thing to recommend the ways of cooking, share recipes. I don't know whatever else it might be. By seasoning is really matter of personal taste. I don't know. I don't think I ever asked for seasoning suggestion.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> It was one thing to recommend the ways of cooking, share recipes. I don't know whatever else it might be. By seasoning is really matter of personal taste. I don't know. I don't think I ever asked for seasoning suggestion.


I have asked about seasoning suggestions. Once it was what would go well with pear, since Stirling doesn't much like ginger.


----------



## KatyCooks

Well I am a huge fan of Tarragon with a creamy sauce for chicken. 

If you are interested Dirk, I can give you a recipe I have made numerous times. 

Oh, and welcome to the DC. 

Edit:  I realise of course that you didn't ask for "herb suggestions", but I still heartily recommend Tarragon.


----------



## jabbur

Depending on how you make the sauce, you could add some shredded sharp Swiss cheese.  I make a chicken dish with sour cream, mushrooms, Swiss cheese, onions and garlic.  We really like it and the next day it is even better.  I've even thinned out the sauce a bit, chopped up the leftover chicken and made it into a soup.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> I have asked about seasoning suggestions. Once it was what would go well with pear, since Stirling doesn't much like ginger.



See, I think it is different, what goes well together and simply seasoning. Never mind, I say use paprika.


----------



## pacanis

BTW, does: Dirk wears white socks, Dirk wears white socks, you might not like us now but you will?
 Sorry, flashback moment.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> BTW, does: Dirk wears white socks, Dirk wears white socks, you might not like us now but you will?
> Sorry, flashback moment.


 
Lordy Pac!!   I absolutely do not believe you are a fan of Adam and the Ants!!    No way!!


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> See, I think it is different, what goes well together and simply seasoning. Never mind, I say use paprika.


Paprika with pear?  But, you never know, it might be good.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Paprika with pear?  But, you never know, it might be good.


 
Seems unlikely....


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Paprika with pear?  But, you never know, it might be good.



Neah with chicken.


----------



## KatyCooks

CharlieD said:


> Neah with chicken.


 
Chicken and Paprika would work well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like using chili powders in sour cream, chipotle powder in sour cream with chicken and mushrooms would make a nice dish.


----------



## Somebunny

Welcome Dirk!  
I would try paprika, garlic and black pepper.  Or, you could go with some garlic and curry powder.

I think your question was a very good one, it can be difficult to know what herbs and spices complement certain foods until you have some experience.  I have a friend who is a pretty good cook, but often uses herbs and spices in ways that just don't work in certain dishes.  She could be a better cook if she knew instinctively the herbs/spices that enhance a dish or if she were to ask for help as you have done.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Where did Dirk go....


----------



## Dirk101

Thank you again for your suggestions. I've noted them all for future reference.

I appreciate the welcome messages. I do not feel it appropriate to formally introduce myself on the forums without knowing if I'll be a part of the community in the future, but I'll keep it in mind nonetheless. Additionally, I am against publishing personal information on public forums, and it's worth mentioning that my real name isn't Dirk, but hopefully that doesn't make me any less friendly .

I apologize for the late reply, busy days.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Well my real name is Gravy ........

I was wondering where in Europe you are ?


----------



## Harry Cobean

most of the curry spices..paprika,cumin,chilli powder,ground coriander,ginger,saffron etc etc etc.a lot of indian dishes use yogurt which is similar to sour cream.stroganoff incorporates sour cream & paprika in the recipe too


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dirk101 said:


> I recently cooked a simple recipe with chicken in a sour cream and mushrooms sauce, seasoned with salt and pepper. I feel that it could use some spices the next time I would cook it, but am unsure what spices I could use. If anyone has any suggestions, they would be greatly appreciated.


 
You need herbs. Chives is a standard herb used with sour cream. I'd also suggest using dill or tarragon rather than chives, and you could add some minced garlic along with, or without, any of those herbs. I wouldn't use spices. They would most likely overpower the recipe.


----------



## Dirk101

Today I cooked the dish again with added garlic and thyme and it made an incredible difference. It was much more flavored, and the flavors worked together really well.

Thank you everyone, I'll be looking for guidance from you in the future as well.


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad you enjoyed it. Hope to see you around more.


----------



## menumaker

My choice would be with horseradish as well. Mushrooms adore it! Chives are good as well or try a little sweet sherry mixed in


----------



## CWS4322

I guess the question is--what type of flavor do you want? I love anything with curry or chilpolte. I also adore tarragon, dill, savory, marjoram, lemon, rosemary, oregano. and smoked paprika. A fresh bay leaf can go along way, too. I am with Steve on deglazing the pan with a bit of white wine. I also like to saute mushrooms in white wine with a bit of fresh lemon zest, thyme, and s&p.

Welcome to DC. Hope you stick around.


----------



## cave76

Dirk and others (does that cover everybody?)

For your OP dish you might try a soupçon of nutmeg. I know that I like that in many cream based dishes. Especially creamed spinach. Yum.


----------

